# for those about to rock, we salute you.



## Foxy Roxx

can anyone help? I'm looking for a similar quote but i'm looking for the latin for "for those about to rock" or "for those about to rock, we salute you."

Thanks in advance

Foxy Roxx

<< Moderator's note: This thread was split off from Morituri, as it introduces a new topic. >>


----------



## Cagey

Hello Foxy Foxx.  

Welcome to the forum.   

What do you mean by 'rock' in this case?   People need a more specific idea of what you want to say in order to help you. 

(Note: In this forum, we ask for standard capitalization -- the first letter in a sentence, the pronoun *I*, and so on.  )


----------



## mauro80cba

Hi Foxy Foxx,

I got here looking for the origin of the title of the AC/DC song ("For Those About To Rock, We Salute You").
According to Wikipedia, the title of the song is based on an ancient salute used by Roman prisoners to be executed in the Colosseum, "Ave, Caesar, morituri te salutant" ("Hail Caesar, we who are about to die, salute you.")

I Hope that helps!

(By the way: this is my first post  )


----------



## wandle

That Wikipedia reference contains  mistakes, unfortunately.

The saying originated with the gladiators in the arena. The gladiators were condemned criminals who were trained in sword fighting and forced to fight duels to the death in the arena as entertainment for the crowd.

It became traditional for the gladiators, when they were marched into the amphitheatre, to line up in front of the Emperor's box and cry _*Ave Caesar! Morituri te salutamus*_ (not *salutant*).

This means: _'Hail Caesar! We who are about to die salute you'_.

The question for *Foxy Roxx* is, what do you want to say? Do you want to have the original Latin saying, or do you want a translation of the AC/DC song title? What meaning do you really want to express?


----------



## voltape

As I see it, what Foxy wants is the translation of the song - whimsical translates whimsical.  I'd say it is: "Rockaturi, te salutamus"


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Not whimsical enough.

Petraturi, te salutamus.
Saxaturi, te salutamus.


----------



## wandle

_*te *_ means 'you' (sing). Personally, before attempting a rendering (let alone coining hybrid terms), I would like to hear from *Foxy Roxx * what the intended meaning is.


----------

